# Selle Italia Turbo saddle?



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

My father bought this saddle somewhere around early 90s. It's been stored at our summer place for ages and he just found it recently. It's in almost mint condition, just few small scratches in the leather. It's still got the seal intact and it's never been ridden and looking at the rails probably never even been put on a seat post. 

So I'm wondering what's the history behind the saddle? It's got the WC stripes, so was it used by some of the greats? I may put it on my Peugeot single speed or if it happens to have some value I may sell it. What do you guys think the value for it is? Any kind of info about the saddle is much appreciated!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

it's the pre-flite classic, one 2-3 real popular saddles back in its day... late 80s-early 90s IIRC. it's kinda short and a bit too cushy by today's standards. nevertheless, people get 'em for restos- search ebay for prices. the scratches on top will take away a little value, but all the logos are intact which helps. you can tell when it was made by the stamp on the bottom


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I had one, and as FTF said, it was pretty popular for a few years back in the day. If I were in your position I'd probably sell it. I didn't find the Turbo to be particularly comfortable, and it soon found its way off my bike. It was one of the more disappointing saddles I've owned.

Think it says something that the Regal and Rolls were around and popular back then, and are still ridden by a fair amount of ppl today, whereas it's hard to spot anyone using a Turbo nowadays... saddle Darwinism, I guess.
.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

obtw, IIRC it was what renault-elf used on their blue gitanes, but in yellow... so yeah, it was used by some greats- hinault, lemond, fignon, barteau (lol), etc.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> I had one, and as FTF said, it was pretty popular for a few years back in the day. If I were in your position I'd probably sell it. I didn't find the Turbo to be particularly comfortable, and it soon found its way off my bike. It was one of the more disappointing saddles I've owned.
> 
> Think it says something that the Regal and Rolls were around and popular back then, and are still ridden by a fair amount of ppl today, whereas it's hard to spot anyone using a Turbo nowadays... saddle Darwinism, I guess.
> .


Ditto. Had one, but much preferred a San Marco Concor (which, for what it's worth, Lance still rides) or Regal. The Turbo was too rounded in the back and too soft for me.

The Flite did get me back on Selle Italia though.


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Many people think the Selle Italia Turbo models were the most comfortable saddles ever made. I ride a Turbomatic 3 and have a 3 and 4 for backup! The saddle is heavy, esp. the first generation such as yours, but well-padded and well-shaped. Excellent workmanship, especially when compared to the junk sold now for extraordinary prices. For the Hinault & LeMond years It was THE saddle ridden by most pros and wannabes all over the world. The Turbomatic introduced a shock absorber pad at the rail ends, and lighter rails.

An original in as good a shape as yours is likely to be scooped up quickly if you decide to sell it.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

JML said:


> For the Hinault & LeMond years It was THE saddle ridden by most pros and wannabes all over the world.


 LeMond used a Regal. Also a Concor sometimes.

And while I did see a lot of Turbos back then, I also saw a lot Rolls, Regals, and Concors.
.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

This seat came on my 1984 Centurion Comp T/A. I really like it and its still on my bike. Haven't been road riding for over 15 years but now in the process of upgrading my 84 Comp T/A. The seat is still in great shape and will be staying on the bike.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I guess I just don't get it. I've been riding Turbo's since 86. Still have them on 3 road bikes and have a few spares. My favorite saddle.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Might be worth $30-$35
They were around $40 in the 80's


----------



## LokiWright (Jul 4, 2009)

10sballs said:


> This seat came on my 1984 Centurion Comp T/A. I really like it and its still on my bike. Haven't been road riding for over 15 years but now in the process of upgrading my 84 Comp T/A. The seat is still in great shape and will be staying on the bike.


.
Hi,
.
Just answered another of your posts earlier in the day,
regarding your Comp TA upgrade.
.
Yes, the Bernard Hinnault signature Selle Italia Turbo
calf skin over dense foam over plastic shell saddle was
original to the '84 Centurion Comp TA and most of the Ironman
models that followed. I have the Turbo on four mid-80s bikes
and love them. I've even got a spare, plucked down from eBay
for $20 in nearly new condition.
.
A couple of coats of black Kiwi shoe polish and one or two
of Kiwi neutral will bring the finish back to nearly new,
even if it is rough and brown. You will be amazed at the
result. Rub the polish in with small circular motions with
a piece of old cotton T-shirt and then do lots of brushing
and buffing between coats and after the last. Then polish
with your shorts for 100 miles and you can tell everyone
it's new.
.
I hasten to add, though, that I'm not a racer. I ride every
day, year 'round but only an hour's loop or so. At least
for these short rides, the Turbo is comfy on my skinny butt.
.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

MAybe best to put it on your fixie - as Grumpy says, not real valuable. That one does have some eye appeal because it is in such good condition.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Loki. I'll use the Kiwi. Other than being a little faded the seat is still in great shape. Sounds like after I follow your directions I'll have a new looking Selle Italia Turbo.


----------



## LokiWright (Jul 4, 2009)

10sballs said:


> Thanks Loki. I'll use the Kiwi. Other than being a little faded the seat is still in great shape. Sounds like after I follow your directions I'll have a new looking Selle Italia Turbo.


.
Yes, I think the results will surprise you as they did me.
.
My first experiment with this was with my worst Turbo. It
was rough and brownish, almost like suede but ugly and not
soft. I tried a little patch first and it was immediately
clear that improvement was in sight. Then a bigger patch and
then more coats. WoW, I thought. I put four coats of black
and two of neutral on that one and it came out great. I've
been riding it since 2005 and it still looks good. I put
a light coat of black and one of neutral ever couple of years.
.
I've done four Turbos since but with fewer coats because none
were as bad as the first.
.
The key is rubbing it in well and brushing and buffing well
between coats and after the last. Kind of like a military
spit shine but without the spit. You could spit shine them
too, I suppose, but I haven't tried it.
.
Good luck.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've got an old white turbo that has so many miles on it that the white is worn off in places, revealing the skin colored natural leather.
It's on a bike that's been sitting in my basement for the last 13 years, so I may try to refinish it when I bust on of my old Flites.
"Real" SI Flites, SM Rolls, and SI Turbos are the only saddles that fit my old bottom.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Classic saddle shape.*

Picked one up from Bike Nashbar about 4 years ago, for 22 bucks! : Over the years my butt has gotten used to the shape. Have a Regal on the commuter, but a black Turbo like the one pictured still graces my "racing" bike. I have no desire to "upgrade" to any of those Fizik saddles that have the same shape, and cost over a hundred bucks. :frown2:


----------

